# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Новости одной строкой

## HATTIFNATTOR

User Profile Hive Cleanup Service 1.6d 
 RootkitRevealer v1.7 
 DefenseWall HIPS v.1.30 
 Hoster v.3.0 RC 1 
 Total Commander 6.54 for Windows
 McAfee AVERT Stinger v2.6.0 
 Adobe Security Patcher
 Nero 6 Reloaded Updates
 AIM® Triton 1.2.5.1 Beta (Public Event)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Проводится внутреннее бета-тестирование Trend Micro™ HouseClean, вскорости обещают и публичную бету

 Unlocker 1.7.9

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

DefenseWall HIPS v.1.31


NOD32 Antivirus System обновился до версии 2.51.20

Вышел McAfee® VirusScan Enterprise 8.5i Beta I

 Nero 7 Premium v 7.0.5.4

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

BlackICE PC Protection 3.6 coy 



 14 февраля ждем валентинку от Microsoft: очередной security bulletin

 DirectX End-User Runtime (February 2006) Web Installer

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Ashampoo AntiSpyWare* 


 
 *Winamp 5.2 Beta - build 427*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google Toolbar Beta for Enterprise*


 *Index.dat Suite Version: 2.9.2 Beta*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool 1.4.410.0*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Netcraft Anti-Phishing Toolbar for Firefox v1.1.1.3*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Winamp 5.2 Beta Build 430*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*BlackICE PC Protection 3.6 coz*

----------


## anton_dr

QIP Build 7820 Alpha

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) "Mustang" 6 BETA*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*mIRC 6.17*


 *Word 2000/XP/2003 Add-In: Read in Microsoft Reader 1.1.3*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## Shu_b

Opera for Windows *8.53* ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/win/853/

Opera *9.0* Beta build *8246* for Windows http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/o90w_8246.exe

----------


## Exxx

*nLite 1.0 RC7*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*46 лучших бесплатных утилит*

 *Kaspersky Топ20 online*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## Shu_b

Media Player Classic 6.4.8.8 (1.6 MB, Windows 2000/XP, open source)
Media Player Classic 6.4.8.8 (1.4 MB, Windows 9x/Me, open source).


Feedreader 3.0 Beta 1 - лично мне, эта читалка RSS, очень нравиться.


Nero Burning Rom v.7.0.5.5 (Shareware, Windows All)


Seagate SeaTools Disc Diagnostic v.3.02.04 documentation
SeaTools Online
SeaTools Desktop
          o Floppy Diskette Creator (2,1 Мб)
          o ISO CD-ROM Image (1,5 Мб) 
SeaTools Enterprise
          o Для Windows (2,9 Мб)
          o Linux Command Line (230 Кб)
          o Linux Graphical (657 Кб)

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*AOL Explorer*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*AOL desktop search 2.0*

----------


## Shu_b

Feedreader 3.0 Beta 2 (3.2 MB, open source)

Opera 9.0 Beta
Windows build 8265 
Mac build 3264 
UNIX build 145 

ps у меня девятка не работает с virusscan.jotti..... это только у меня?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Microsoft Outlook Phone Number Converter - Русский*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Консоль управления 3.0 для ОС Windows XP (KB907265)*

 *The WMI Diagnosis Utility*

----------


## Shu_b

FAR Manager 1.70 RC build 2083
Development Pack for FAR Manager 1.70 RC build 2083
Если все будет нормально, то скоро релиз. 
Источник: lemnews.com

----------


## Shu_b

*Opera 9.0 Beta*
We have a new weekly build for you to play with. We've fixed plenty of bugs on all platforms, and one of the biggest changes this week is a completely new Windows installer.

# Windows Build 8303
# Macintosh Build 3278
# UNIX Build 161

----------


## Shu_b

*Opera 9.0 Beta*
очередная еженедельная сборка 
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/

*FileZilla 2.2.19* 
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=15149

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*FAR Manager 1.70*

 *Becky! Internet Mail Ver.2 (2.25.00) (Public Event)*

 *BHO List 1.5*

 *StartupList v2.01*



 *SyncToy v1.2 for Windows XP (Public Event)*

 *Avant Browser 10.2 Build 38 (Public Event)*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Windows XP Security Guide*

*Acronis True Image 9.1 Workstation New! (Public Event)*

----------


## Shu_b

Выпущено обновление браузера Firefox 1.5.0.2 от Mozilla Organization.

Можно просто запустить автоапдейт.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*RescueME v1.55*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*300 бесплатных утилит*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Microsoft Application Verifier v3.1*

*Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security v.14.1 BETA*

 *MozBackup* -  for creating backups of Mozilla Firefox, Mozilla Thunderbird, SeaMonkey, Mozilla Suite and Netscape profiles.

*DriveImage XML* - Image and Backup logical Drives and Partitions

----------


## Shu_b

RITLabs выпустила The Bat! v3.80



> Мы выпускаем новую версию программы The Bat!, надеемся она порадует всех наших клиентов без исключения.
> 
> Самым большим нововведением в этой версии стал настройщик интерфейса (customiser). Мы его полностью переделали с целью улучшить и упростить процесс настройки интерфейса пользователем.
> 
> Изменениям подверглось диалоговое окно свойств папки. Теперь оно похоже по своей структуре на диалоговое окно свойств почтового ящика.
> 
> Изменения, так же, коснулись Сортировщика писем, функции Поиска, редактора писем и IMAP.
> 
> К исправлению ошибок в программе мы, также, подошли основательно.
> ...


Пользователям Home Edition рекомендуется обновить Языковой модуль.

Загрузка Professional и Home версии.

----------


## Shu_b

Firefox 1.5.0.3 Security Update ( http://www.mozilla.org/ )

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Registry Diagnostic Tool for Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2*

*Windows Desktop Search 3.0 Beta Engine Preview*

*Office 2003 Add-in: Word Redaction v1.2*

*Sysinternals AccessChk*

*Microsoft ActiveX Analyzer Tool*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Macromedia Flash Player 9.0.0.296 Beta 3*

 *ICQ 5.1 (build 2573)*

----------


## Exxx

Skype 2.5 BETA


Download WinRAR 3.60 beta 3

----------


## Exxx

*Process Explorer 10.16* 

(Windows 9x/Me)
(Windows NT/2000/XP/2003)

----------


## Exxx



----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*McAfee SiteAdvisor Plug-in for Internet Explorer*

 *GreenBrowser 3.4.0515*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*a-squared Anti-Malware - Preview download*

 *Spyware Doctor 3.8.0.2574*

 *Windows Media Player 11 Beta*

 *McAfee Site Advisor for Firefox v21.0 Build 2945 (Public Event)*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

* CleanMyPC Registry Cleaner 3.0*

 *Spam Filter for Outlook - Outlook Express and Servers Version 4.5.1*

 *SocketShield - zero-day exploit blocker.(Public Event)*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*CA eTrust PestPatrol v8.0.0.7*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*AVG Anti-Virus Professional Edition 7.1.394 Build 752*

 *Spyware Doctor 3.8.0.2575*

 *avast! Professional Edition 4.7.827*

 *Dr.Web 4.33.2.05220*

 *BitDefender Internet Security v10 Beta1*

 *AntiVir Personal Edition Classic 7 v6.34.01.119*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Graphical Password build 1.0.1864.40475* 
 *Help*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*F-Secure Blacklight 2.2.1037*

 *Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool v 1.5.0530.0*

 *Backup4all 3.2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*SeaMonkey 1.0.2 (Public Event)*

 *Comodo Firewall (Public Event)*

 *Firefox 1.5.0.4 (Public Event)*

 *Thunderbird 1.5.0.4 (Public Event)*

 *Becky! Internet Mail Ver.2 (2.25.02)*

 *CCleaner v1.30.310 (Public Event)*

 *BlackICE PC Protection 3.6 cph*

 *Arovax Shield (Public Event)*

----------


## Exxx

*Winamp 5.23*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*xp-AntiSpy 3.96*

 *DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer (Public Event)*

 *Weather Pulse v2.05 Build 29 (Public Event)*

 *Google Earth BETA 4 (Public Event)*

 *Advanced Process Termination v4.0 (Public Event)*

 *ProcessGuard v3.4b1 (Public Event)*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*F-Secure Blacklight Version: 2.2.1042 beta*

 *Uniblue WinBackup 2.2(Public Event)* 

 *Online Armor 1.1.1.804 (Public Event)* 

 *WinPatrol v10 (Public Event)* 

 *Internet Explorer 7 BETA 3 (Public Event)*

 *Testdisk 6.4 (Public Event)*

 *System Safety Monitor Free Edition (Public Event)*

 *FileZilla (Public Event)*

 *Google Desktop 4.2006.623.2309 (Public Event)*

 *Adobe Flash Player 9.0.16.0 (Public Event)*

 *CPU-Z 1.35 (Public Event)*

 *SPAMfighter Version 4.5.7*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*DefenseWall HIPS v1.61*

 *jv16 PowerTools 2006 1.5.2.342*

 *IsoBuster v1.9.1*

 *Dr.Web CureIt! 4.33.2 , добавлено 4 новых языка интерфейса*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*System Safety Monitor 2.0.8.576 Free Edition*

 *Online Armor Antivirus+1.1.1.812*

 *LSP-Fix v1.1*

 *PhishGuard*  for Firefox and Internet Explorer

 *Microsoft Private Folder 1.0* 

 *TrueCrypt 4.2a*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Spyware Doctor 4.0 for Windows - New Version*

 *Process Explorer v10.2*

 *Spy Sweeper 5.0 New Version*

----------


## Shu_b

*Miranda IM*
*Новый плагин IcqOscarJ Protocol 0.3.5.4 от 12.07.06. Старый больше не пашет.*
http://addons.miranda-im.org/details...ewfile&id=1683

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Eudora Email Beta*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*a-squared Free 2.0 BETA*

 *SPAMfighter Version 4.5.9*

 *Skype 2.5.0.126*

 *FireFox 2.0 beta 1*

----------


## Shu_b

Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.5 (Release Date: July 27, 2006)

----------


## Exxx

Total Commander 6.55


nLite 1.0.1

----------


## Shu_b

*Opera 9.01 Final* ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/win/901/

----------

